# skins, plugins et icones pour Mail ?



## calvin (21 Février 2005)

bonjour

j'ai beau chercher sur google, il considere Mail comme un nom commun donc impossible de trouver de nouvelles icones, plugins et skins pour customizer Mail

avez vous des adresses a me conseiller?

merci


----------



## Inor (21 Février 2005)

Bonjour.

Sur Google, j'ai trouvé cela :

http://www.automagic-software.com/products.php  

Pour prendre en compte plugin et Mail, il faut mettre les 2 noms entre parenthèse :
" plugin Mail ". 
Avec 3, il ne semble pas suivre !


----------



## Xman (21 Février 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> bonjour
> 
> j'ai beau chercher sur google, il considere Mail comme un nom commun donc impossible de trouver de nouvelles icones, plugins et skins pour customizer Mail
> 
> ...


La plupart des sites de customisation : http://www.resexcellence.com/themes/index.shtml, ou, http://interfacelift.com/themes-mac/
Par contre les thèmes s'installent avec l'application Shapeshifter. pour plus d'info, va faire un tour sur le sujet " Nos desktop.." un peu plus haut
Concernant, les Icones il faut Candybar, liens sur le meme sujet


----------



## JediMac (21 Février 2005)

Tu as mailpriority !
Et une collection de scripts ici.


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (21 Février 2005)

Sinon, je pense que tu peux les modifier "à la main" : dans Applications, Mail, clid-droit, afficher le contenu du progiciel, Contents, Resources, tu verras toutes les icônes de l'interface de Mail et t'as plus qu'à les remplacer par des images que tu veux, auxquelles tu auras donné le nom et l'extension indiqués.


----------



## Xman (21 Février 2005)

Également Mail Appetizer : http://www.bronsonbeta.com/mailappetizer/ qui permet d'avoir une fenetre sur ton bureau, lorsque tu as un nouveau message


----------



## calvin (21 Février 2005)

Merci à tous


----------



## doojay (21 Février 2005)

tu as cette formidable appli également:
http://www.sebastian-krauss.de/software/


----------

